# Toggle Fader Left/right For Sound Doesn't Seem Right. Missing Something.



## pmagony (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello Fellow RV'ers,

I recently purchased a 2017 Outback 210URS and I'm super stoked about it. One thing I have not been able to figure out is how to toggle the sound off on the outside speakers, so as to not disturb the peace.

Currently, it plays both inside and outside when the settings are not modified. The ONLY way I have figured out how to disable it outside, is to turn the "fader" sound setting on the radio system, to "right", which kills the sound on the outside speakers (left).

This seems like a really poor design approach. I feel as if I am missing something very simple. I've panned through all the settings on the interface of the radio and there is no explicit setting.

Hoping one of you veterans have a solution.

All the best!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

If it is like mine.

There is a toggle switch on the upper right hand side on the very outside of the bracket that holds the player itself as you are looking at it. Close to where the bottom of the cupboard is Hope this helps

Took me a bit to figure mine out when it was new also


----------



## pmagony (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks Tourdfox, I will take another look on the under mount.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

I haven't seen the toggle switch referred to by the'fox but the fader does function as you described. Kinda cheesy, in my opinion, but to does work. But then the whole stereo system is kinda cheesy, but it does work!

Mine was factory-installed to face across the kitchen area toward the pantry & refrigerator. It was very annoying as the remote would not function unless in front of the head unit. So, I dropped the head unit and re-installed it rotated toward the back of the camper. Now we can actually control it with the remote while sitting on the sofa or at the table.

'Agony, please let us know if you also have that toggle switch. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Went out and took a few pics for you. This should help if you have the same set up. May be hard to see in pic but. Says outside speakers right beside the switch


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Tourdfox, three photos, and less than 3000 words. You 'da man!! :ibbanana:


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the photos. Unfortunately, no such switch on mine.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

If you're a techy kind of guy then you can put your own toggle switch in line with the speakers. Check the wiring diagram in this thread:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=46626&p=513090

I make an assumption that you have a Jensen AM/FM/CD player.

Leigh


----------



## pmagony (Sep 10, 2017)

You beat me to the pictures fox! I went out yesterday to the camper and took several pictures. The radio unit is different in the 2017 and it looks like it took a step backward with the toggle switch missing. I found it extremely difficult to figure out how to add images to this discussion. My browser crashed multiple times as a result. Hopefully, admin's are reading.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

What make and model unit is in your trailer, pmagony?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

pmagony said:


> You beat me to the pictures fox! I went out yesterday to the camper and took several pictures. The radio unit is different in the 2017 and it looks like it took a step backward with the toggle switch missing. I found it extremely difficult to figure out how to add images to this discussion. My browser crashed multiple times as a result. Hopefully, admin's are reading.


Strange you don't have the toggle. Glad mine does. Hope you get it figured out.

Might be worth un screwing the mounting bracket to see if there is a toggle dangling on the inside that was missed. A long shot but stranger things have happened.

If that is a possibility one would think there would be a hole in the right side of the mounting bracket / plate for the toggle to fit into. Who knows. Maybe that was missed also.


----------



## pmagony (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you Fox, I called Jensen and they said unless the manufacturer puts a toggle switch for this particular model (JCD2010), the only way is to fade between front/rear/left/right. I did not mention "fading" at all in my call that would prompt him to suggest it.

I'll certainly pull down the housing to see if it was overlooked - good thought. Else, it looks like I'll be adding a DPDT toggle switch. Thanks again for everyone's input and I hope this thread helps out the next guy.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

pmagony, the guy you talked with at Jensen does not know what he's talking about. The link I gave you above goes to a similar thread on this subject. The JCD2010 is the exact model that I have and the subject of the original post. The photos in the thread show the wiring and the wire identification. All the toggle switch does is turn off the outside set of speakers. The toggle switch is not part of the JCD2010. It is and add-on switch.

You got this pmagony... now getter dun! :irvine:

Leigh


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Well there you have it lol.

x2 Getter done. Not having that switch to shut off outside speakers would drive me nuts.


----------

